# mugen for nissan?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is funny you can move it if u want but i wanted sentra people to see it it is a mugen intake for a nissan sentra that adds 15 hp! it seems that mugen has finally branched out into the relm of other cars other than honda whats next will nismo start tuning kias! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7914080229&category=38634


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i really hope you dont think that is real, and why did you post this in the ga16 section when its for a spec-v.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im sorry i just noticed its for a sentra i didnt even continue reading it and no i deff. do not this it is real at monkey just found some pep boys mugen knock off stickers and slaped them on his brok ass intake that why i said move it if u want to i kinda just clicked on the post button in the catigory i was all ready in and that was the ga16 my bad


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving this to OT, because it's not even real.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Harris said:


> Moving this to OT, because it's not even real.


How about just closing it instead?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i seen that b4 they say there is one for a 240sx as well....bunch of idiots...but someone who doesn't know better will buy it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

fake fake fake.

Hope nobody falls for it..but you know some idiot will.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sadly yes some people will fall for it.

LOL @ the chain steering wheel they have on their other auctions. I remember when the lowriders use to use those :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha mugen for $70? shiiit...that shits so damn expensive


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have chain chrome handle bars on my low rider bike. Damn talkin about a good ride now


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Harris said:


> Moving this to OT, because it's not even real.


Thanks for sending me your offcasts and rubbish

:cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

FCS said:


> Thanks for sending me your offcasts and rubbish
> 
> :cheers:


Now you know how samo feels.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

lol.

Hmmm...which reminds me...


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

most moved thread evar


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hmm, time to put some TRD stickers on my CAI. well to help with my Supercharger. :crazy:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

all i can say is FINALLY! i've been waiting so long to put crappy honda parts on my nice nissan! this will finally provide me with all the rice I need to get the shit beat out of me! (or at last be excepted in the pep boys parking lot)

boo!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

my buddy found something like that for his ford ranger. 

note: all true mugen stuff is black. stock black. i have never seen mugen parts that arent. and yah, honda, on nissan, please.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

FCS said:


> Thanks for sending me your offcasts and rubbish
> 
> :cheers:



LOL! Well, I think it's been moved to the appropriate place now!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .
> 
> note: all true mugen stuff is black. stock black. i have never seen mugen parts that arent. .


ive seen civic type r's and shit at nopi with polished mugen strut cars, as well as pure CF intakes from mugen....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ive seen civic type r's and shit at nopi with polished mugen strut cars, as well as pure CF intakes from mugen....


never seen the SB's, and, wow, cf is black


----------

